# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  The BTC bubble is building again...

## muh_roads

Almost $120 now.  I have a feeling this is going to happen for a while.  Rise high then crash.  Rinse, repeat.

If you believe in BTC's future...I would have money on hand always.  Buy at your own risk...I think the bubble has begun again.  I'm going to buy on the dips.  I was sort of hoping it would drop to $25-$30 but that didn't happen this time.  That chance may come again, but I'm not sure...

I am personally going to keep acquiring when it makes sense to do so.  I don't care where the price is in these low 2 and 3 figure ranges, personally.

Mt.gox sucks ass.   Their trustworthiness can't be proven.  But I still feel other services through the free market are going to decentralize them over time.  That time is not yet...I think we are still in the infancy of bubble land so acquiring is still possible at cheap prices compared to what things could become IMO.

I like listening to these New Hampshire Free Staters talk...Check it out when you get the chance...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=088le0gCh-0

----------


## muh_roads

Tell me what you think of the video.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Great, the moment I sell is the moment it starts building back up again.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I had sold my litecoins at $2.50, expecting the previous resistance to hold the price back, but it just blew past it. I expected it to crash soon after, but it kept on going, so I bought back in and took a small loss. Hopefully I don't regret this decision when I wake up. I didn't want the train to end up taking off without me.

----------


## devil21

> Great, the moment I sell is the moment it starts building back up again.


Pump and dump.

----------


## muh_roads

> I had sold my litecoins at $2.50, expecting the previous resistance to hold the price back, but it just blew past it. I expected it to crash soon after, but it kept on going, so I bought back in and took a small loss. Hopefully I don't regret this decision when I wake up. I didn't want the train to end up taking off without me.


I seen LTC touch $6 a couple weeks ago.  I think it could bubble up past that again personally.  Especially when gox starts trading LTC & NMC in a couple weeks.  I don't see it having a long-term future.  It offers nothing new.  Real venture capital won't invest in LTC until BTC is more utilized IMO.  And at that point, people will probably realize there is no point to LTC.

BTC has all the momentum.  Saying LTC is silver to BTC's gold never made sense to me when BTC can be both silver & gold.  LTC needs to offer something unique and being able to solve blocks every 2.5 minutes instead of 10 minutes isn't enough for me.  Bitcoin transactions can already happen instantly with green addresses.

NMC is cheap.  I feel it has more of a future because it offers something unique.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Get out your dancing shoes, the roaring 20s are coming back!!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

I'm planning on holding my bitcoin until it gets back to its peak of ~260 and then I'm going to buy into silver with it.  Is anyone else doing this?  It seems like a profitable venture to sell bitcoin when it's high and buy into silver when it's low.  How convenient that they coincide.  Just need the price of silver to stay down for about a week...

----------


## The Northbreather

> I'm planning on holding my bitcoin until it gets back to its peak of ~260 and then I'm going to buy into silver with it.  Is anyone else doing this?  It seems like a profitable venture to sell bitcoin when it's high and buy into silver when it's low.  How convenient that they coincide.  Just need the price of silver to stay down for about a week...


Hold out for $1000 mark at least

----------


## dannno

> Hold out for $1000 mark at least


I bought some silver last time it was up at $255 but held on to the majority of my bitcoin. I think that was a good decision, even if not optimal from a hindsight perspective.

----------


## Crystallas

It's going to happen over and over. But the gaps will shrink.

----------


## idiom

> It's going to happen over and over. But the gaps will shrink.



Which gaps, the levels meaning a decrease in volatility, or the wavelength, meaning an increase in volatility?

----------


## kpitcher

When the mtgox US conversion is finished giving easier access to buying coins, along with the derivative markets it should slow down the volatility.

----------


## Petar

Debased currencies of bankrupt nations will collapse and fall in value on the open market, while bitcoin's value will steadily rise. 

Characterizing bitcoin as "unstable" will be stupid and disingenuous given that context, but this of course will not stop bitcoin's detractors so.

----------


## idiom

Its demand is unstable therefore its value is unstable. It is not technically unstable as a technology, just as a currency.

It needs a major market that uses it preferentially to stabilise its value. The main thing keeping fiats going is that come tax time you need them.

Or Margin Call time.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Hold out for $1000 mark at least


That sounds like hype to me.  I don't know about $1000.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Its demand is unstable therefore its value is unstable. It is not technically unstable as a technology, just as a currency.
> 
> It needs a major market that uses it preferentially to stabilise its value. The main thing keeping fiats going is that come tax time you need them.
> 
> Or Margin Call time.


And perhaps the usury laws that outlaw all other forms of currency?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Being greedy won't help to establish BTC as a long term alternative currency. Once we get beyond the rubicon of the small time pricing of BTC, those that have taken their small time 'profits' may be priced out. I'm not a bull because I think the price will go sky high, though it could. I relish the day when damn near anything I want can be purchased with BTC and I can leave this country if needed and live well under the radar wherever I go.

----------


## DGambler

[sarcasm]I thought it was "dead, dead, dead"[/sarcasm]

----------


## anaconda

About $126 now. 4-22-2013. 4:26 pm PST

----------


## The Northbreather

129 

Go Baby

----------


## dannno

Testing upper resistance levels...

----------


## FSP-Rebel

$134.38 atm

----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## anaconda

$144 high today so far. 4-23-2013.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

On fire!  $159 so far today.

----------


## brooks009

$162 - Its really taking off again. I want it to drop below $100 so I can buy more , LOL

----------


## newbitech

another unsustainable move...  history repeats itself.  Mirror image on the charts.  I'm 50-50 right now, but waiting to time the waterfall sell off.  Got my profits locked in.  playing with house money now.

----------


## newbitech

and there it is.  so predictable.  I got out at 160, 100% USD now, waiting for the bounce and stabalize, rinse repeat.

----------


## muh_roads

> $162 - Its really taking off again. I want it to drop below $100 so I can buy more , LOL


I want it to drop to $20 but I don't think we will see that again.

----------


## brooks009

> I want it to drop to $20 but I don't think we will see that again.


I don't even think it will drop past $100 anymore. To many people jumping in everyday.

----------


## KingNothing

I think it will just keep going up forever, like gold, stocks, the housing market, and tulips.

----------


## Sentinelrv

So if the bubble builds past the previous high of almost $300, how high do you think it will go before crashing back down again? I believe it will stay above $100 this time even when it crashes again, but I'm just wondering how high it will actually go. I'll need to time my sell orders right or else I'll miss out.

----------


## brooks009

> I think it will just keep going up forever, like gold, stocks, the housing market, and tulips.


There are lots of people making money today on gold, stocks, houses, and tulips.

----------


## anaconda

High today so far: $166

----------


## anaconda

> So if the bubble builds past the previous high of almost $300, how high do you think it will go before crashing back down again? I believe it will stay above $100 this time even when it crashes again, but I'm just wondering how high it will actually go. I'll need to time my sell orders right or else I'll miss out.


I think the all time high was $266. Perhaps it will not crash again. It occurred to me that, as more folks hear about bit coin, they may buy just a few, or one or two, just for the heck of it. Could this put a slow and steady upward pressure on the price?

----------


## dannno

> I think the high was $266. Perhaps it will not crash again. It occurred to me that, as more folks hear about bit coin, they may buy just a few or one or two just for the heck of it. Could this put a slow and steady upward pressure on the price?


It will probably crash again, but it might be something more like we steadily go up to around $200 from here, then something happens that drives up demand and it goes up to 600 and then crashing back down to around $150 and then immediately going back up to around $200 again and then we get another steady increase to around 300 or 400. 

People want to get on the upward swing and they all grab on and then it crashes to more realistic levels. That's really not all that horrible, though.. If you are a seller, then you can probably have your bitcoin instantly converted to USD as you make your transactions so you will always get the rate in dollars so you can choose to keep whatever amount in bitcoin that you want. Or if you believe that bitcoin is really the future and want to be apart of it, you can just accept bitcoin and accept the fact that the value is going to be a little volatile but you know in the long run you will be better off for it. That's all up to the individuals within the marketplace.

----------


## Bitmunitions

I am not sure if Bitcoin can effectively be called a Bubble if it keeps going up after a "crash." Bubbles pop and don't reinflate. Maybe more effective calling it a balloon.

----------


## brooks009

> I think the all time high was $266. Perhaps it will not crash again. It occurred to me that, as more folks hear about bit coin, they may buy just a few, or one or two, just for the heck of it. Could this put a slow and steady upward pressure on the price?


 if you watch the purchases in real time you will see most are under 5 BTC.

----------


## Bitmunitions

> if you watch the purchases in real time you will see most are under 5 BTC.


Keep in mind, most of what you are seeing are called automated trader bots designed to keep the price going up or steady. Majority of trades are actually around the 0.01 - 0.5 BTC mark. This will always be present in a totally free, unregulated market. Regardless, this is really neither good or bad for Bitcoin in the long run.

----------


## Petar

> Keep in mind, most of what you are seeing are called automated trader bots designed to keep the price going up or steady. Majority of trades are actually around the 0.01 - 0.5 BTC mark. This will always be present in a totally free, unregulated market. Regardless, this is really neither good or bad for Bitcoin in the long run.


So glad to see you here from IRC.

----------


## jclay2

Remember bitcoin bulls. If you have a virtual endless parabolic run up for months and months on end, the low from the correction or crash is very unlikely to happen 6 days from the top high of 266.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This rally in the price seems to be much more orderly than the last one and thus there is way less mania involved in this build up.

----------


## The Northbreather

Bet the twins are feelin a little better

----------


## Jordan

Now down 33% from peak to current price. Buy again at $116?

----------


## newbitech

> Now down 33% from peak to current price. Buy again at $116?


target is 88-96 on the confirmed head and shoulder correction on the daily, and hourly charts. I'd add position in that range, Although I did pick up about 10% at 112.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> target is 88-96 on the confirmed head and shoulder correction on the daily, and hourly charts. I'd add position in that range, Although I did pick up about 10% at 112.


Almost touched $90 today. Nice call.

----------


## enter`name`here

Bah i had an order for 95 but the canadian exhange is soo illiquid that the peice never dipped below 100

----------


## fatjohn

Shouldn't this thread be named the btc bubble is bursting again?
All joking aside, any european citizens who can explain me how you buy bitcoins?

----------


## dannno

Lots of resistance at 125, will it break through?

There's a big bitcoin conference this weekend in San Jose.

----------


## anaconda

> Lots of resistance at 125, will it break through?
> 
> There's a big bitcoin conference this weekend in San Jose.


$350 admission seems magnitudes too high. 

http://www.bitcoin2013.com/

----------


## muh_roads

> $350 admission seems magnitudes too high. 
> 
> http://www.bitcoin2013.com/


Gox, which still owns too much market share IMO...can only handle a ridiculously small number of something like 37 transactions per second.  New exchanges soon to come on the horizon will be able to handle millions per second.

Food for thought.

----------

